# Finding Red Yeast Rice WITH Monacolin K



## amateurmale (Nov 2, 2014)

Does anybody out there know of a solid source to get red yeast rice from that HASNT been filtered to remove Monacolin K?  

The US passed a law requiring the supplement to be filtered because they claim they have patent rights to the statin called Lovastatin which is made from Monacolin K.

However we have the internet at our disposal so does anybody have a solid source maybe over seas?

Ive been using RYR from Puritans Pride and it did nothing.


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 4, 2014)

Nobody?


----------



## BigBob (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know which brand I have but at 1200 mg after a month my legs started spazing out just like if I was using a statin. I'll check when I get home.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 6, 2014)

Whats it for or what is its use.?


----------



## BigBob (Nov 7, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Whats it for or what is its use.?


It helps lower ldl . . I was using solaray.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh interesting.  my ldl is 53. Dont need to lower .lol


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 18, 2014)

53 may be too low


----------



## j2048b (Nov 19, 2014)

I get mine from hardrhino.... It supposed to be g2g


----------

